# WebVisu im Browser funktioniert nicht



## doemy (21 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe den PFC200-Controller von Wago (750-8202). Ich habe ein Programm und eine WebVisu draufgeladen. In CoDeSys funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur im Browser nicht.
Ich kann zwar alle Seiten aufrufen, jedoch werden bei allen Werten, die ausgegeben werden sollen nur 0 angezeigt. Auch alle Elemente, die nur bedingt sichtbar sein sollten, sind immer sichtbar.
Uhrzeit und Datum stehen auf 01.01.1970 - 00:00:00
Bei den Einstellungen habe ich alles aktiviert, was mit CoDeSys zu tun hat.
Ausschalten der Windows-Firewall bringt auch nix.

Also im Prinzip verhält sich die WebVisu so, als wäre der Controller neu gestartet und steht auf Stop.
Das Update der Laufzeitumgebung habe ich gemacht, da vorher garnichts im Browser angezeigt wurde
(http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...de&q=a500690&x=9&y=10#appnotedetailsa500690de)


Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
Ich habe auch einen anderen Controller (750-880) mit dem alles tip top funktioniert.

Danke.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 Dezember 2013)

Kenne jetzt deinen Controller nicht. Aber klingt ja in der Tat danach als wäre er gestoppt. Bootprojekt erzeugt ? 
Verstehe ich das richtig wenn du dich mit Codesys einloggst funktioniert das alles nur die Webvisu nicht ?
Welchen Browser verwendest du ? 
Schon mal versucht ob eine ganze Simple Visu läuft ? ZB sowas wie ein Schalter mit Farbänderung oder so ?


----------



## doemy (21 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.
Der PFC200 ist neu, gibt es erst seit kurzem.

Doch, der Controller läuft. In der Visu von CoDeSys funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Auch das Programm wird richtig abgearbeitet. Nur eben im Browser funktioniert die Visu nicht.
Bootprojekt habe ich erzeugt.
Habe es mit Firefox und Internet Explorer versucht, beidesmal das gleiche Ergebnis.
Andere Visu habe ich noch nicht versucht.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt ich kenne den Controller nicht. Kann sein das ich ihn auf der Messe gesehen habe aber bin mir nicht sicher, daher entschuldige die Frage...
Kann es sein das es bei den Target Einstellungen für die Webvisu einen zusätzliches Reiter gibt um diese zu aktivieren. Sowie bei 750-8xx um die Webvisu überhaupt ein zu schalten ?
Was passiert den wenn du statt der Visu eine andere "Website" des Controllers aufrufst ? Hat das ggf was mit fehlenden Rechten zu tun ?


----------



## doemy (22 Dezember 2013)

Ein anderes Programm mit anderer Visu funktioniert leider auch nicht.
Die Funktion der Visu ist aktiviert.

Mit einem anderen PC funktioniert es auch nicht, somit kann es eigentlich auch nicht an Java liegen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Dezember 2013)

Naja sollte man so pauschal nicht sagen mit nicht an Java. Deine SPS rennt ja und die Visu an sich klappt ja auch. 
Wenn deine Java Runtime nicht läuft weil der Webserver befehle verwendet die deine Java nicht kennt KÖNNTE der Hund hier begraben sein. Sonst bin ich auch gerade ratlos.


----------



## doemy (22 Dezember 2013)

Eine seltsame Sache habe ich eben entdeckt in der Visu im Browser:
Ich habe einen Button, mit dem ich eine Variable toggle. Dadurch wird eine andere Taste unsichtbar und ein Ausgang soll geschaltet werden. Dass die andere Taste unsichtbar wird funktioniert. Es wird zwar in der WebVisu verändert, kommt aber in der Steuerung nicht und der Ausgang auch nicht geschalten.
Und es ist auch nicht auf einem anderen PC synchron.

Wenn ich die PLC auf stop setze habe ich genau das gleiche in der Visu von CoDeSys. Dann wird auch die andere Taste unsichtbar aber logischerweise kein Ausgang gesetzt..
Kann ich meine Kommunikation zwischen WebVisu im Browser oder Java und dem Controller irgendwie testen?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Dezember 2013)

Ob du die iwie testen kannst keinen Plan aber klingt für mich irgendwie so als würde dein Java nicht ausgeführt. Bin da gerade nicht so auf dem laufendem aber gab es nicht irgendwo so was Optionsmässiges wie unsichere Javainhalte nicht ausführen ?
Und war da nicht was mit Zertifikaten die als nicht sicher eingestuft werden weil die Systemzeit nicht stimmt ? Alles leider nur Vermutungen aber wie gesagt derzeit auch keinen Schimmer. Stimmt den das Datum und die Uhrzeit vom Controller ?


----------



## doemy (22 Dezember 2013)

OK. Datum und Uhrzeit richtig.
Habe eben die das gleiche Programm mit dem 750-880 Controller ausgeführt, da funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.

Dann stöber ich nochmal alle Einstellungen durch. Und wenn ich nichts finde, muss der Wago-Support herhalten.


Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Dezember 2013)

Naja konnten ja bisher nicht viel helfen aber der Wago Support sollte Hilfe wissen. Bisher bin ich immer zu einer Lösung mit Hilfe des Supportes gekommen. Hier mal ein Danke an die Jungs und Mädels und dir viel Glück bei der Lösung deines Problems und hoffe auf ein Feedback woran es denn nun lag. 
Frohes Fest schon mal an alle


----------



## doemy (22 Dezember 2013)

Danke.
Werde die Lösung posten, sobald ich es weiß.
Ebenso ein frohes Fest.


----------



## gravieren (22 Dezember 2013)

Hi

Dumme Frage:   Das Zielsystem hast du schon richtig eingestellt  ?


Was ist der UNterschied zum 750-880er.
Was soll hierbei besser sein  ?

Hab mal interessehalber das Handbuch durchgelesen.
Handbuch Seite 19:
>Kein direkter Zugriff vom Feldbus auf das Prozessabbild der Busklemmen!
>Benötigte Daten aus dem Klemmenbus-Prozessabbild müssen explizit im CODESYS-Programm 
>auf die Daten im Feldbus-Prozessabbild gemappt werden und umgekehrt! 
>Ein direkter Zugriff ist nicht möglich!

Gruß Karl


----------



## doemy (22 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

wenn das falsche Zielsystem eingestellt wäre, würde die Übertragung sofort abgebrochen. Also ja, das Zielsystem ist richtig eingestellt.
Der PFC200 hat wesentlich mehr Speicherplatz und einen schnelleren Prozessor drin.

Bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen mischen!
Was du hier schreibst bezieht sich lediglich auf den Prozessdatenaustausch im Knoten. Die direkte Kommunikation ist nur bei MODBUS nicht möglich, wie man am Anfang von Seite 19 lesen kann.
Wenn es hier ein Problem mit der Klemmenbuskommunikation geben würde, würde die Visu im CoDeSys auch nicht laufen, bzw. das ganze Projekt nicht funktionieren.

Gruß doemy


----------



## Steffen90 (23 Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte auch noch einen Ansatz.....

 Die Zykluszeit des Programms schon überprüft? (ca 2,5-fache der tatsächlichen Zykluszeit einstellen)


----------



## WAGO (23 Dezember 2013)

Hallo doemy,

kannst Du bitte einmal sagen, welche Version der CODESYS Du nutzt? Eventuell ist das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten auf falsch eingestellte Parameter in der webvisu.htm zurückzuführen. Schicke uns doch einfach Dein Projekt an untenstehenden E-Mail-Adresse und wir schauen es uns an. Sollte lösbar sein...

Ansonsten wünschen wir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen gesunden und erfolgreichen Start in das Jahr 2014!


----------



## doemy (23 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank an WAGO, dass ihr ihr sogar heute schreibt, obwohl 98% der Leute Urlaub haben.

Meine CoDeSys Version ist 2.3.9.42, habe ich direkt vom Wago-Support erhalten.
Das mit dem zuschicken werde ich dann am besten mal machen.

Ebenfalls ein frohes Fest und Gutes neues Jahr 2014.


----------



## doemy (6 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

inzwischen habe ich die Lösung vom WAGO-Support erhalten:
Es war der falsche Monitoringport in der WebVisu.htm gesetzt. Der Default-Port ist auf 80 eingestellt, der PFC200 benutzt aber den Port 8080.
Dadurch ist die Kommunikation nicht möglich.

Der Support hat mir geraten, die komplette Zeile mit der Port-Adressierung in der WebVisu.htm zu löschen, was auch wunderbar funktioniert. 

MfG
doemy


----------



## fstoiber (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo doemy,

ich habe das selbe Problem.
Wie meinst du das mit Zeile löschen?


Hab mich per FTP auf dem PFC200 eingeloggt und die webvisu.htm mit einem Editor geöffnet, leider kann ich da nichts finden.


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>CoDeSys WebVisualization</TITLE>
    <style type="text/css">
    /******* basic tags *******/
    body
    {
          margin: 0;
          padding: 0;
    }
       </style>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<APPLET CODEBASE=. CODE=webvisu/WebVisu.class name="WebVisu" width="100%" height="100%" id="webvisuapplet">
<param name="archive" value="webvisu.jar,minml.jar">
<param name="STARTVISU" value="PLC_VISU">
<param name="UPDATETIME" value="100">
<param name="USECURRENTVISU" value="FALSE">
<param name="USEFIXSOCKETCONNECTION" value="FALSE">
<param name="USEURLCONNECTION" value="TRUE">
<param name="COMPRESSEDFILES" value="TRUE">
</APPLET> 
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

mehr steht da nicht in der Webvisu.htm

Bin ich auf dem Holzweg?

Grüße Florian


----------



## doemy (13 Januar 2016)

Hallo fstoiber,

dein Quelltext sollte passen. Es war bei mir am Anfang eine Zeile drin, die den Default-Port vorgegeben hat. Ist bei dir aber nicht drin. Sollte dann funktionieren. Der einzige Unterschied zu meiner Datei ist die "USEURLCONNECTION", hier steht bei mir FALSE drin.

Hast du das Update zur Laufzeit-Umgebung gemacht?
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...adsDe_label#appnotedetails4650371877443415312

Hast du mal versucht, einen anderen PC zu verwenden, bzw. Firewall, etc zu deaktivieren?

Gruß doemy


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (14 Januar 2016)

Hallo fstoiber,

du kannst die Applet Version aktualisieren, der passende Anwendungshinweis ist folgender:
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...adsDe_label#appnotedetails4650371877443415312

Ferner kannst du die Einstellungen folgendermaßen prüfen:
WebVisu öffnen und die mit gedrückter [SHIFT] + [Leertaste] das JAVA Fenster öffnen.
Hier kannst du die Parameter mit den nachfolgenden überprüfen bzw. anpassen:


----------



## wat84 (22 Januar 2016)

http://x.x.x.x:8080/webvisu.htm funktioniert bei mir.

http://x.x.x.x/webvisu/webvisu.htm nicht (so wie im WBM verlinkt).


----------



## doemy (22 Januar 2016)

Hallo wat84,

es wäre schon, wenn man die anderen Leute begrüßt, wenn man zum ersten mal was in einem Thema schreibt und verständliche Deutsche Sätze bildet und nicht einfach schreibt "funktioniert nicht".

Ein paar mehr Infos wären Hilfreich:
- Welcher Controller
- Hast du dir den Quelltext der Webvisu.htm mal angesehen
- Hast du das Laufzeit-Update gemacht
- Hat es schon mal funktioniert

Und ein vernünftiges Ende eines Posts wäre auch schön!

Gruß doemy


----------



## fstoiber (24 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

hab den Fehler behoben.
laut Wago darf man beim neuen PFC200 einen Schalter in der Visu nicht direkt mit einem SPS Ausgang verknüpfen.
es muss diese Variable das Programm durchlaufen.

bei Trendaufzeichnungen darf auch kein z.B. - Variable/10 stehen. Es muss dann vorher schon im Programm geteilt werden.

Grüße Florian


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (25 Januar 2016)

wat84 schrieb:


> http://x.x.x.x:8080/webvisu.htm funktioniert bei mir.
> 
> http://x.x.x.x/webvisu/webvisu.htm nicht (so wie im WBM verlinkt).




Hallo wat84,

dies deutet darauf hin, dass der Codesys WebServer nicht aktiv ist.
Schau im Web-based Management (Ports and Services => PLC Runtime Services) ob dies der Fall ist.


----------



## wat84 (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

der Webserver ist aktiviert. Nach Deaktivierung sind dann auch beide Adressen nicht erreichbar.
Es lag wohl daran, dass "USEURLCONNECTION" nicht in meiner webvisu.htm stand. Bei aufgerufener Visu mit Shift+Space konnte ich die Visu durch anmarkern von "Use URL Connection" zum Leben erwecken (durch Einfügen des Parameters in die webvisu.htm auch).

Gruß
wat84


----------

